

Ask HN: Would you use functional programming jobs site? - michaelochurch

I'm thinking of building a functional-programming specific jobs site. It'd be targeted toward jobs in Scala, Clojure, Haskell, Ocaml, etc. Is this something you would use? Is there a market for this?
======
chc
I reckon a lot of people would use it if there were actually relevant jobs
there. I think you're going to have more trouble finding FP-focused job
providers than FP-focused job seekers.

------
ABS
you mean like <http://functionaljobs.com/> HN 1-year old discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2065447>

------
eli_gottlieb
Yes, but there are a few out there already that just never get that much
traffic.

There _is_ industrial demand for these languages, but it's mostly wrapped up
in pretty incestuous social networks.

------
MatthewPhillips
Yes.

